# Need pointers



## DelanaTigress (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, I just got my first bow for my birthday and I need some pointers. I have a 40pound draw wooden longbow and I don't have much if an idea on what the heck to do. Thanks for the help


----------



## destinyseeker (Jun 22, 2007)

in the upper right hand corner of this sight is a white box.Type any type of guestion you may have there and read all you can about it.That will be a good start for you and may narrow it down a little for you.There are alot of helpful people here that would be very willing to help.There is also a traditional page on this sight.You may want to start there.

Good luck and have fun


----------

